# Wow, I'm planting more rosemary



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

I have one rosemary plant that is about 5 years old now, and about 10-12 feet in diameter. It is flowering right now (it does multiples times per season) and I'll bet there are 300-400 bees working it today. The plant is literally buzzing.  I'm going to plant several out in the field too. Once it's established, it pretty much care-free.


----------



## Scut Farkas (Jun 7, 2007)

dragonfly said:


> I have one rosemary plant that is about 5 years old now, and about 10-12 feet in diameter. It is flowering right now (it does multiples times per season) and I'll bet there are 300-400 bees working it today. The plant is literally buzzing.  I'm going to plant several out in the field too. Once it's established, it pretty much care-free.


 
So where is NCTX. Just wondering if I could grow it year round in N. Georgia.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Scut Farkas said:


> So where is NCTX. Just wondering if I could grow it year round in N. Georgia.


North central Texas. It would probably do greta in your area, depending on the soil. It's a tough plant that tolerates occasional freezes and hot dry summer heat. I never water it.


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

*Rosemary*

A lady down @ the city market has grown Rosemary for years she claims. She told me she cuts of 3-4" branches from a healthy plant, dips them in "rootone" and plants them. She swears to add "miracle grow" every month.

I had 2 real nice bunches of rosemary until my male dog took over it and made it his fire hydrant:doh:. I'm gonna miss that dog!

The coolest rosemary plant I ever saw was in Old Town San Diego(I think). It was 4-5' tall and that wide too. Smelled great!


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Zane said:


> .
> 
> I had 2 real nice bunches of rosemary until my male dog took over it and made it his fire hydrant:doh:. I'm gonna miss that dog!


 



Zane said:


> .
> 
> The coolest rosemary plant I ever saw was in Old Town San Diego(I think). It was 4-5' tall and that wide too. Smelled great!


The one I planted about 5 years ago has grown wide, but not tall. It's probably 3-4 ft tall, but 10-12 ft wide. It also flowers multiple times per year.


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow thats a nice rosemary!!!!
Do you want a dog?


----------



## J-Bees (Jul 12, 2008)

Zane said:


> Wow thats a nice rosemary!!!!
> Do you want a dog?


No he don't cause I am sendin some CAT's his way:}:}​


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Zane said:


> Wow thats a nice rosemary!!!!
> Do you want a dog?


 
No thanks.


----------



## cdanderson (May 26, 2007)

WOW... if it gets that big... I need to relocate mine :doh:


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

Send them cats out I guarantee they will get some excercise!!! Them 2 Rott's sure mess w/ our cats. Cheap entertainment watching them!!!lol


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

cdanderson said:


> WOW... if it gets that big... I need to relocate mine :doh:


It probably depends on your soil, but in this dark rich clay, once the roots are established, they really grow. I am constantly having to prune my lantana plants to keep them from getting out of control.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

*rosemary*

Here in the northeast, I've tried leaving rosemary in the ground over winter. It always dies. I've also tried bringing it in for the winter without any luck. The oregano is a different story. I trim it down almost to the ground every year and it grows and grows. Any one have any tips for overwintering rosemary, or am I just in the wrong zone?


----------



## Southern Bee (Feb 23, 2008)

There are many, many types of rosemary. Prostate or creeping rosemary stays closer to the ground, other varieties reach for the sky. I'm in Virginia and I have no problem growing it here. So I'm sure you can find some that will grow for you. My favorite so far is one named "Barbecue" It grows 3 to 5 feet tall and has these long straight skewers that when you strip the leaves off make great skewers for shish-kabobs. It blooms heavily in the spring, has a steady sprinkle of flowers thru the summer and then usually again in the Fall. It always has some visiting bees. Ofcourse, different types bloom at different times of the year. If you plant enough different types you can make sure to always have some blooming. It also comes in different flavors, some is more piney, some a more traditional rosemary flavor. Oh! and be sure to try rosemary infused honey.....ummmmm! Everybody who tried it was crasy about my rosemary infused honey.  I plan on making a whole lot of it this coming spring.


----------



## Southern Bee (Feb 23, 2008)

Berkshire check with your closest garden center, they could probably tell you. I dont know the variety, but I bought some rosemary "christmas trees" one year at Lowes. They did great all winter, lived thru several severe ice storms in fact, but pooped out when things got too hot. Barbecue seems to prefer the cool weather, of course our cool is quite different from yours

I dont cut mine back for winter. Usually do any pruning in early or late spring, when ever I want to harvest some. One thing I do know, is I have never met a rosemary that likes wet feet, they seem to prefer the dry side. And I think most of them like a more acidic soil.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

berkshire bee said:


> Any one have any tips for overwintering rosemary, or am I just in the wrong zone?


Hmmm, good question. I'll have to see what info I can find. It's an evergreen down here. What varieties have you tried? The one I grow is the plain old-fashioned easy to find variety. (officinalis I think). The variety that grows upright has more of a reputation for cold hardiness, but it may be that none of them can survive the winters you guy get up there. If I find any helpful information, I'll post it.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Officinalis is what I've tried. It's easy enough to start from seed in jan or february. I've had good luck with that. One thing I haven't tried is planting in a different location. I had oregano along with rosemary, regular and garlic chives, tarragon, parsley, and sage in a small herb garden. The oregano did pretty good, popping up here and there and even coming up on the lawn. It always smelled good when I mowed. I decided to move a little down into my regular vegetable garden and it grew like crazy. Maybe I should try planting some rosemary there next spring.


----------

